# Anyone have a breakdown of past BOW REVIWS FROM Petersens? With the Q2XL reviewed?



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone have a breakdown of past BOW REVIWS FROM Petersens? With the Q2XL reviewed? I want to read up on that review.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*I think it was Feb 2001 issue.*

I think it was Feb 2001 issue.


----------

